# Need for speed: Hot pursuit.



## zaltys13 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi all,

If anyone is playing this on the PS3 and wants some friendly competition please PM me.

None of my friends are

Paul.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice to meet you Paul. Sorry I'm not an owner of a PS3. But I'm a tremendous fan of the PS2 game.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Mar 27, 2012)

My brother is the owner of a PS2, and I hate racing games. I just feel they have no point. I'm a storyline gamer, RPGs.


Though I do have to admit that ATV Offroad Fury 2 was fun.


----------



## salenadsouza05 (Apr 14, 2012)

No I haven't play this game on PS3 because I don't like to play games os PS3.I have played so many games On Xbox 360 and I like to play mine favorite games on Xbox 360...........This is one of .mine favorite gaming console ever.....


----------

